
Savedroid was here, is here, and will be here [video] - baxtr
https://ico.savedroid.com/
======
macieklaskus
An unintended side-effect of this stunt is that it showed how strong
convictions ICO experts hold about their recommendations:
[https://twitter.com/SatoshiAnswers/status/986645861655633920](https://twitter.com/SatoshiAnswers/status/986645861655633920)

~~~
baxtr
I wonder if that changes now again back to better values. Crazy

------
andybak
Is this the equivalent of a bank faking foreclosure as an April Fool's prank?
Not sure I want my financial institutions to have a wacky sense of humour.

~~~
microtherion
This could actually be the perfect meta scam: The hoax appears to have done
rather substantial damage to their business prospects, so now they have the
perfect cover story to "go broke" and "lose" all their IPO proceeds.

------
baxtr
I think this is neither funny nor insightful. Maybe something on the level of
Tesla’s April’s Fool prank. But April 1st was 3 weeks ago

------
MrBuddyCasino
TIL „blockchain ICO consultant“ is something people call themselves.

------
probably_wrong
My phone browser dies whenever I try to visit the website. Is there some kind
of weird script running?

~~~
mojolozzo
If you click on "Learn more", you are redirected to
[http://anditsg.one/](http://anditsg.one/). Or directly to the youtube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5_bwFf_byo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5_bwFf_byo)

